# Perdido River? North of Ruby's...



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Does anyone know the condition of the river north of Rubys? Any log jams or hard to navigate places? I wanna make a ride up there tomorrow but i dont want to waste precious early morning hoursheading up riverif im just gonna have to turn around... thanks in advance


----------

